# Lifts 4-24-22



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Up and at it boys and girls. Coffee going down then time to roll good luck all let's get it done

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I’m up …. Coffee brewing


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Getting ready to head out the door this morning, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I’m up. Kids were supposed to go with me this morning but decided last night they’d rather do sleepovers at their friends instead. Such is. Got a double beard I’ve got eyes on. Let’s hope he plays ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm set up and waiting. pop up is in place this morning as rain is in forecast, plus found my fall camo are to warm for 80s. 
let's see if I picked a better spot than yesterday morning.
also need to get the skunk off this blind.
was deerless in it last year, and missed a fall bird in it last year. you can't shot mechanical threw the mesh of it.
But on the positive birds 5 feet from me and I could move all around and not alarm them.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck , all I have other responsibilities today


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Settled, son stayed home. Jut heard a gobble


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

have 4 gobbling off in the distant behind me.
let's hope today is my day.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

3 curious deer so far. Just heard first gobble several hundred yards out due SW of me. Pretty morning. About to start hitting the box call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck fellas! I'm out to scout a little. Already heard some gobbling.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Silent strutter about 350 yards due west. Putting on a show just not for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Back at here in lenawee co birds are tight lipped here so far did hear a shot south of me 5 minutes ago .Mosquitoes are out for sure good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Breezy here in Southern Michigan. Turkey population is declining but skeeter population is strong. Some gobbles quite a ways off downwind. Not even sure they will be able to hear my calling with the wind. Good luck all.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

60 degrees with a breeze.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Four birds gobbling in three directions, had one NE of us going crazy but they have went quite . Mrs Flight is talking like any legal bird she is interested in this morning.
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Upto 10 deer so far, two toms, and a hen. Pretty sure I’ve seen this Tom duo before. One plays lookout and is subordinate while the other tries to woo the ladies. They are a very cautious pair. Be mostly luck if they come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Big group to south everyone ready to do there thing not much gobbling since on roost

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Setting in a blind sipping coffee. Put out 2 dekes and pulled in a hen. She tried everything to get my strutters attention. My daughter may hunt this afternoon. College keeps her way too busy. 😩


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Annnnnd I just watched the Tom breed the hen. After they went in a circle around each other for about 10 min he laid on her for another 5 or so. Pretty cool but not sure what that means for my hunt lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Dang jakes









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> Annnnnd I just watched the Tom breed the hen. After they went in a circle around each other for about 10 min he laid on her for another 5 or so. Pretty cool but not sure what that means for my hunt lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Peeper!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

rrrr can not get these birds to come over.
they been going since day break. almost thinking it is a hunter. three shots came from that location and they just keep sounding off.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok I still have three of them gobbling, but not moving should I get aggressive with my call or go silent?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Called in 3 Tom's to 30yds in the woods nephew said he didn't have a shot maybe next time lol


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

wildcoy73 said:


> ok I still have three of them gobbling, but not moving should I get aggressive with my call or go silent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would call once more and then wait

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

No luck. Saw birds tuck into neighbors woodlot heading SE. Decided to make a move and hopped out of the blind to try and ambush. Got down to where I thought they’d cross and waited a bit. Called a few times and got a single gobble but it sounded well west of my location. Then Mother Nature called and I had to scramble up to the house. Try again this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jam session today, back at it tomorrow, good luck all


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

has been silent last 1/2 hour. just had 15 deer come threw.
looks to be how my season was last year.
deer hunting during rifle was all turkey.
turkey hunting and now I am up to 27 Deer sine yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Just had 10 more deer go past me crazy how many deer you see turkey hunting and Turkey when deer hunting.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I believe they know.
But so far shows me I need to reposition two of my stands, for better viewing of them sneaking threw.
Now decide if I am going to brave the rain today, or call it a day.
Have one more morning to get it done in april.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Not much else going on here hope they circle back thru this is where they where yesterday at midday 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

8:35 24.9lbs 10&5/8” beard. Picked the biggest of 8-10 long beards I had in range.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Couldn't take the heat I'm out 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimbo 09 said:


> 8:35 24.9lbs 10&5/8” beard. Picked the biggest of 8-10 long beards I had in range.


Congrats great bird


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Jimbo 09 said:


> 8:35 24.9lbs 10&5/8” beard. Picked the biggest of 8-10 long beards I had in range.


That is a hell of a bushy beard. What are his spurs like, they look pretty decent from afar?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jimbo 09 said:


> 8:35 24.9lbs 10&5/8” beard. Picked the biggest of 8-10 long beards I had in range.


Nice! Congrats


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful bird congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats to the successful day 2 hunters. Today turned into more of a scout for me. Not much to show for it either. Definitely found more deer and duck spots than turkey lol.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Got it done earlier today , had one gobble right off the beginning then it went quiet called in a hen a half our later and then she left. Getting ready to go and heard another gobble and another gobble. 2 toms worked their way to about 60 yd's. Then the hen came back and I didn't even see her until 10 yards out right at my decoy.The Toms followed her . The rest is history.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Lots of nice birds shot this weekend


----------

